# Detailingworld™ Lite Review - AutoGlanz Ceara



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

As there is already a full size Ceara review written I will be giving my views on it via a Lite review so let's get started. If you want to read up on Ceara or any other of the AutoGlanz offerings please visit the site located here: http://auto-glanz.co.uk/. Jasper has a great Halloween themed layout on the page at the moment and several products brewed specifically for the spooky holiday.

Introduction

The description from AutoGlanz is as follows:



"There is nothing like the feeling you get during the application of a paste wax, knowing that your efforts are adding protection and a deep gloss to your paintwork with every effort is a special feeling to any detailer or enthusiast alike. Autoglanz CEARÁ Carnauba Car Wax is no exception to this with its deep, warm gloss and unbelievably easy application you will soon find yourself re applying sooner rather than later.
CEARÁ is a natural show style wax, offering unbelievable gloss levels whilst still achieving unseen durability from a show wax. Containing 28% Carnauba wax by volume and a blend of exotic waxes and oils CEARÁ is both extremely easy to apply and buff off whilst still giving your paintwork an adorable depth. Naming products here at AutoGlanz is a job in itself, every product name has to have a meaning in our eyes, something you will associate with the product for years to come, so where does the name "CEARÁ" come from? Carnauba is a wax of the leaves of the palm Copernicia prunifera, a plant native to and grown only in the north eastern Brazilian states of Piaui, Cearà and Rio Grand do Norte. It is known as the "queen of waxes" and in its pure state, usually comes in the form of hard yellow-brown flakes. It is obtained from the leaves of the carnauba palm by collecting and drying them, beating them to loosen the wax, then refining and bleaching the wax. So now you know, CEARÁ is named after the state that a large proportion of it's main ingredient is natively grown in. This is one of a large list of waxes to come from Autoglanz, all of which are the result of months of development work and are hand blended in house here in the UK which allows us to hand pick our ingredients to offer waxes that will leave your mouth watering in performance. 

Having reviewed a few AutoGlanz goodies I have come to expect a nice detailed description on the product and its origins. Happy to see that Ceara follows the same trend here. Opening the small metal pot up reveals a bright red coloured wax. Scent wise I suspect it may be something like Tutti Fruity, it smells great whatever it is. The wax itself on touch felt very smooth but also slightly dry at first but a few circular motions with my thumb revealed it to be hard but very oily wen worked a little which should aid in thin coat applications.

The Method

Directions to use are as follows:

"1. Ensure bodywork is clean, dry and free from contaminants.
2. If desired a pre wax cleaner or fine polish can be used before application.
3. Apply wax sparingly with a foam applicator pad to form an even film.
4. Leave to cure/haze for 10 minutes and then buff off with a clean microfibre cloth ensuring to flip cloth regularly.
5. Leave for at least 3 hours before layering."

Again, as expected the directions are coherent and straightforward for application of the wax, stating a specific curing time always gets some brownie points in my books.

Half my roof would be the test panel for Ceara with the other half used for another wax test. Having had my Scuderia stripes fitted to the Abarth, they have an added bonus other than looking good of dividing my roof up perfectly for easy application. A blue dense foam applicator would be used for application. As this was a small panel pot loading the applicator was a little tricky for to the narrow opening of the pot. Not sure if AutoGlanz provide this on proper sample pots but if not, have a look into more shallow but wider pots which will help with application process. Despite this slight issue, due to the extremely oily nature of the wax it did load onto the foam very easily from a few swipes.



Application was in circular motions with the foam spreading nicely due to its oily nature with little grab on the paintwork. This made it extremely easy to get a thin layer of wax down on the panel. It also left a faint layer to cure which was fairly easy to see, helping you identify where you had applied it and if you have missed any areas (I hadn't!).



This was allowed to cure for exactly 10 minutes before a swipe test revealed it was ready to come off. A quality Korean MF was folded and used to remove the wax. There was a minimal amount of grab on the first initial swipe but nothing to really complain about. The cloth was then flipped and the panel buffed up to reveal a nice, glossy finish with a decent amount of depth/clarity added.



Durability

Now I don't think this has been tested so this is my own little added extra to the review. Initial beading from Ceara was pretty decent. The beads weren't the biggest or the tallest I have seen but still tight and uniform.





The first update comes 6 weeks later and as you can see from the photo, the wax was starting to wear by now and a drop of in performance was evident. The beads were no longer round or uniform but still certainly providing a decent level of protection on the roof.



The next update and final came on the next wash after a total of 8 weeks. The wax was still providing protection but the beading was just about gone. No longer tall, round or uniform at this stage I would and did apply another wax to the car.



I would suspect another week at most could have been expected from Ceara so from my findings I think we can expect 2-3 months of protection from a single layer. Given Ceara is a show wax that isn't to be looked down upon. I would say 2-3 months is spot on for any show wax durability wise, possibly even on the higher tier of durability compared to others.

Conclusion

Ceara then, what do I think? Well the best way to describe it is just a solid, good performing wax really. There isn't much to give you that WOW factor but nothing to point out that is negative. The wax does exactly as you would expect it to and at £34.95 direct from AutoGlanz (http://auto-glanz.co.uk/wax/ceara.html) for a 200ml glass pot it also looks very well priced. I think it would make an excellent addition to anyone's collection and would also recommend it as a terrific beginners wax for the keen detailing novice looking to try their first paste wax.




_DW has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test._


----------

